# Anyone Seen This One Before?



## Jaypem (Jun 26, 2016)

A guy in my neighborhood has this bike. 
At first glance I thought it was a frankenbuild from way back (he got it in 1972) now I'm wondering if it's something original?


----------



## Jaypem (Jun 26, 2016)

American frame,  s7 rims, tractor tires, heavy duty spokes with a cycle truck style front hub, heavy duty seat...looks like an industrial bike of some sort....?


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 26, 2016)

looks like a june 63 heavy duti with added springer.guard was swapped with a replacement chrome guard or from a vette/jag.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2016)

Looks like a HD American with a swapped out chain guard, sporting an American Deluxe guard.

Rats


----------



## Jaypem (Jun 26, 2016)

I've got a 1972 heavy duty, the spokes on the bike above are thicker with really fat nipples.
The front hub is thicker than mine as well, its just like the front hub on my 60's CT..

What was the first year for the Heavy Duty and would it have been built on an American frame?
Is the serial # a '63?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2016)

The American HD had 120 spokes and the Heavy Duti had 105 spokes. Also, it didn't use the Bendix but used the Union front hub.

The Heavy-Duti came out for the 65 model year.


----------



## Jaypem (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks GTs58!
The above bike has a bendix front hub, looks like anAmerican HD, yeah?
Pretty cool, I was not aware this model even existed...is it possible the springer was an original option?
Does anyone have any catalog links ?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 26, 2016)

Hell yeah, its a schwinn, they all look the same. Ive seen like 10K tonight on CL searching...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes, the springer was an option. I had an early 60's HD American with the 2 speed auto and springer when I was a kid.

Here's a link...........  http://www.trfindley.com/pg_schwinn_cats.htm


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 26, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Hell yeah, its a schwinn, they all look the same. Ive seen like 10K tonight on CL searching...



C'mon,really? it's a nice bike.pretty harsh.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey GT 

Did your springer have chrome legs or painted legs?  Kind of thinking now the optional American springers had bike color legs. Picked this off the web.  His is a correct period springer because of the shape of the end of the steer tube no matter what.


----------



## Jaypem (Jun 27, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> C'mon,really? it's a nice bike.pretty harsh.




It just wouldn't be the same if one of "those guys" didn't have something to say...it's the Internet! 

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, found plenty of further info out there.
Just a couple more questions though...
The rear hub is busted, pedals forward but no brakes. Cranks just turn backwards.
Looks like a regular red band Bendix hub, but could this possibly have different guts than a normal hub ?
And what would be a good price to offer for it ?


----------



## Jaypem (Jun 27, 2016)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Hey GT
> 
> Did your springer have chrome legs or painted legs?  Kind of thinking now the optional American springers had bike color legs. Picked this off the web.  His is a correct period springer because of the shape of the end of the steer tube no matter what.
> 
> View attachment 333702




I was wondering the same, but the 63 catalog has "chrome plated springer fork...A10 or A14" as an add on.
Wondering about the guard...could it have been a dealer add on too ?


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes I'm definitely not sure which springer is correct.   The dealer would do whatever the customer wanted but I doubt they would put that chainguard on but who knows.


----------



## Jaypem (Jun 27, 2016)

So, around here a standard American in good, original condition would sell for $150...maybe $200.
I did find a sale for an HD that wound up parted out with no takers at $300.
The rest of the completed sales I could find we're for King size and they were in the $400-$500 range.
Thinking $250 for this bike ?  
Any thoughts on that ??


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 27, 2016)

250 sounds about right.
As for the rear hub,the grease might be hardened,causing it to stick in neutral.a good cleaning and regrease might fix that.


----------



## vincev (Jun 27, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Hell yeah, its a schwinn, they all look the same. Ive seen like 10K tonight on CL searching...



How long did it take for you to see them all?


----------



## bairdco (Jun 27, 2016)

It was only one, but the price was 10k


----------



## Jaypem (Jun 27, 2016)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Yes I'm definitely not sure which springer is correct.   The dealer would do whatever the customer wanted but I doubt they would put that chainguard on but who knows.




'62 and earlier was the bike colored springer fork.
1963 was the first year for chrome springer and chrome fenders....
I like the painted forks and fenders way more!


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 27, 2016)

Bob,

I believe mine was a 1962 model. Radiant Red, painted fenders, 7000 seat and the wide boy scout bars. It's been a long time but I really think the fork had painted legs. All chrome would have struck me as really cheesy with the painted fenders so I'm betting it was painted. One other thought. I think the bike that I had came from the factory equipped as it was. Can't say for sure, but if you opted for a dealer added springer at the time of purchase or afterwards, it may have been all chrome.   

Can I pick apart that pieced together FrankenAmerican that you posted above?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 27, 2016)

Seems the 1962 parts catalog doesn't even show a completely chrome springer being available. Check part # 2831 & 2826


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 27, 2016)

Pick away, just grabbed that pic off the web.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 27, 2016)

Jaypem said:


> So, around here a standard American in good, original condition would sell for $150...maybe $200.
> I did find a sale for an HD that wound up parted out with no takers at $300.
> The rest of the completed sales I could find we're for King size and they were in the $400-$500 range.
> Thinking $250 for this bike ?
> Any thoughts on that ??




I personally would start to shake and spaz out if I paid more than $150 for that American. That is the going price around here for decent bikes on CL if you're quick and constantly looking. The guard on that one has been swapped. It was probably off an American Deluxe or other model.


----------



## Jaypem (Jun 27, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> I personally would start to shake and spaz out if I paid more than $150 for that American. That is the going price around here for decent bikes on CL if you're quick and constantly looking. The guard on that one has been swapped. It was probably off an American Deluxe or other model.




You don't think there would be any reason to pay up for a Heavy Duty model?
They seem pretty uncommon to me, but if nobody is particularly seeking them out then I guess
Uncommon doesn't necessarily mean more valuable...
The guy wants to sell it, I'm interested in it and don't want to rip the guy, but I'm not really wanting to overpay either.


----------



## irideiam (Jul 1, 2016)

It's a 1963 frame model year 1964 .....chrome fenders were a change in 1964.... here are the specs

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1964dlr_American_heavy_duty.html

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1964dlr_American_heavy_duty_specs.html


----------



## Jaypem (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks,  I haven't made up my mind to get this bike or not. 
Finding the guard looks challenging. 
Not super interested in chasing down stuff. It'd be a nice rider, but that's about it. ..


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 1, 2016)

irideiam said:


> It's a 1963 frame model year 1964 .....chrome fenders were a change in 1964.... here are the specs
> 
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1964dlr_American_heavy_duty.html
> 
> http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1961_1970/1964dlr_American_heavy_duty_specs.html





But, but, but, the serial number is an early May 1963 number, and the chrome fenders came out after the 1962 model year.  :eek:


----------



## irideiam (Jul 2, 2016)

Ok, I missed that I was thinking it was 64 when the chrome came out.


----------

